# Frankenstein Requiem



## Mephistopheles

No, it's not some awful composition I've just come across, it's another game! If this has already been done, like almost all my other threads, I apologise profusely with the least sincerity imaginable. :tiphat:

So, the game is that you have to stitch together a frankenstein requiem by choosing your favourite components from multiple requiems and putting them together. So, for example, your favourite _Introitus_ might be by one composer, while your favourite _Agnus Dei_ is by another. I'll start:

Introitus: Mozart
Kyrie: Mozart
Graduale: Dvořák
Dies irae: Verdi
Tuba mirum: Verdi
Lacrimosa: Mozart
Offertorium: Dvořák
Sanctus: Verdi
Pie Jesu: Fauré
Agnus Dei: Fauré

Obviously, most musical settings are different, so you might have quite a mash-up! Personally, if I could, I would add the entire Gloria from Rossini's _Petite Messe Solennelle_, but that's strictly not part of the requiem text. And if I were going to break all the rules, I'd add the 'Herr, lehre doch mich' from Brahms's _Deutsches Requiem_.


----------



## science

I love the idea but I don't know enough to do it with requiems. 

I have thought of something similar, though, because of a Bernstein recording with the LA Phil of Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue, Barber's Adagio for Strings, and Copland's Appalachian Spring. If you sewed those up, you'd have a pretty fair shot at "the American symphony." But maybe we need a scherzo movement. I can't do better than Reich's Variations for Winds, Strings, and Keyboards.

The American Frankenstein Symphony.


----------



## superhorn

I'm confused . Is this post about a Frankenstein requiem, or a requiem for Frankenstein ?


----------



## Kieran

I think Sussmayer should be called upon to compose the two bolts in Frankenstein's neck... :tiphat:


----------



## techniquest

> I'm confused . Is this post about a Frankenstein requiem, or a requiem for Frankenstein ?


The former 



> I have thought of something similar, though, because of a Bernstein recording with the LA Phil of Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue, Barber's Adagio for Strings, and Copland's Appalachian Spring. If you sewed those up, you'd have a pretty fair shot at "the American symphony." But maybe we need a scherzo movement. I can't do better than Reich's Variations for Winds, Strings, and Keyboards.


How about Bernstein's overture to Candide for the scherzo? (no matter that it sounds so much like Shostakovich!)


----------



## Ramako

Introitus - Michael Haydn
Kyrie - Mozart
Anything in between - Victoria
Dies Irae - Verdi
Rex Tremendae - Mozart
Confutatis + Lacrimosa - Mozart
Everything up to Libera Me - Victoria
Libera Me - Verdi

Missing bits can be filled up by whoever, probably Victoria.


----------

